# Looking for parts for my Bridgeport M head i just bought new guy to mills



## John Caven (Feb 17, 2015)

As you can see it's missing a few things and some of which I'm not sure what all it's missing!   I'm new to mills and I was able to trade a motorcycle for this one.    I want to put a decently priced DRO and also a powerfeed on this mill if I can get some help with that after we figure out what my mill is missing.   I was told to pick up a drawbar to replace the allthread in it now..    QUOTE: 


This is where I get my Drawbars for my M head
http://www.icai-online.com/single-life-drawbar-m-head-hqt1067-c.html

Make sure you get a couple. and check the size you need
 Check this Table to decide which length you need and which thread. Mine is a 3/8 x 16 thread. yours could be different
http://www.icai-online.com/two-life-drawbars/



End QUOTE"


PICTURES:


----------



## Holescreek (Feb 17, 2015)

Add a fine-feed hand wheel to your list in case you ever want to bore a hole.


----------



## Andre (Feb 17, 2015)

Holescreek said:


> Add a fine-feed hand wheel to your list in case you ever want to bore a hole.


 I turned a little stub and cross pinned it to register into the slot on the tube. Added a set screw handle and it was good to go. M head slow downfeed handwheels are hard to come by. I've never seen one.


----------



## John Caven (Feb 18, 2015)

I would like to find one.  I found this but not sure it's right:  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRIDGEPORT-...519?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf121000f


----------



## Holescreek (Feb 18, 2015)

I had one for mine before I sold the head, I can't remember if I sold it with the head of not (I would assume so).  There is a difference between the handwheel for the J and the M but I can't remember what it is, maybe the diameter of the shaft?


----------



## Andre (Feb 18, 2015)

The J head fine feed handwheel has a series of holes around the shaft and pins on the handwheel register into those holes. (like the knee crank) The ones on the M head register with a tab. They are totally different and sadly are not interchangeable.

The eBay auction doesn't have pictures of the mounting or tell what head it is for, so I'd contact the seller and ask before bidding.


----------

